# Please Read!



## MarPassion (Mar 29, 2005)

This forum is just a little over two months old, and that is still very young.

If I look back it was a good decission to change forums. For those that are new here we had an old forum running here that gave problems and after more then a year running that one I decided to setup something more professional. I'm glad I did. It costed me $169 but it was a good investment! 

This forum is very stabil and give us lots of options.

If you have any ideas to make this forum or site better, please shoot me a PM or post in the suggestions forum. I will keep an eye on that.

I hope we create a cool new club of friends here on this board. I really want to keep the negative people out here, no swearing, offending people or postings spam or other nonsense. If you see some of these posts around please report them to me by simply clicking the triangle sign.

I want to thank all of you people that make this forum a great place to hang out.

Marpassion!


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow! Then we are getting in from the start? How cool is that!


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

I`m sorry, MarP, my mind goes about 500mps 24/7 - lol! I don`t mean to be pushy or anything...and thanks for wanting to keep it clean - that matters a lot.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

this forum is like my home away from home I love this thing


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

And its getting better on a daily basis!


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for having us.  We appreciate all the work you guys have put into this site.  I'm a web designer myself, so I know it can be frustrating.


It's a nice forum you got going.  I agree, we don't want any 'bad' members.  That' why I came over, I wanted a nice clean, fun site, with non of the fighting back and forth, and I think I found it.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

I think so, too, NTC. We have a place where we can all grow together.


----------



## BlackWidow (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 10, 2009)

why are you diggin up old threads?


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 10, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> why are you diggin up old threads?



cuz he is wicked and naughty and annoying!

:yay: thank you mods for banning :yay:


----------

